

Reduce integration test time by 94% by using Ramdisk - BoxeverTech
http://blog.boxever.com/tech/reduce-integration-test-time-by-94-by-using-ramdisk
Reduce integration test time by 94% by using Ramdisk
======
aashishkoirala
Clever idea. I should give this a try. Thanks for sharing.

